# Cups Parallelport

## Melekh

Guten Tag,

ich versuche gerade einen HP LaserJet 6L zum funktionieren zu ueberreden.

Problem ist folgendes, im Drucker Hinzufuegen Menue von CUPS kann ich den Parallelport anschluss nicht auswaehlen. Es steht nur folgendes zur Verfuegung:

AppSocket/HP JetDirect

Backend Error Handler

Internet Printing Protocol (http)

Internet Printing Protocol (ipp)

LPD/LPR Host or Printer

Scsi Printer

Windows Printer via Samba

Im Kernel (gentoo-2.6.24-r3) ist folgendes aktiviert:

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PPDEV=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

lpinfo -v liefert folgendes:

network socket

network beh

direct parallel:/dev/lp0

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct scsi

network smb

lpstat -s liefert folgendes:

no system default destination

lpstat: No destinations added.

lpstat: No destinations added.

emerge -av cups liefert:

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.6-r1  USE="dbus java jpeg nls pam perl php png ppds python samba ssl tiff -X -acl -avahi -kerberos -ldap -slp -static -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB 

und dmesg | grep parport liefert:

parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: Printer, Hewlett-Packard HP LaserJet 6L

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

Unter /dev habe ich parport0, p0 und par0.

Ich hoffe ihr koennt mir weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank schnomal

Mfg

Melekh

----------

## furanku

Hallo Melek,

Wilkommen im Gentoo Forum!

Was sagt 

```
cat /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport0/autoprobe
```

?

----------

## Melekh

Guten Tag,

ich habe jetzt mal einen anderen Kernel kompiliert und cups neu emerged. Und siehe da es funktioniert. Ich kann drucken.

Die Ausgabe sieht wie folgt aus.

```
cat /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport0/autoprobe

CLASS:PRINTER;

MODEL:HP LaserJet 6L;

MANUFACTURER:Hewlett-Packard;

DESCRIPTION:Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 6L Printer;
```

Mfg

Melekh

----------

## furanku

Na wunderbar, dann hast Du das Problem ja selber aus der Welt schaffen können.

Willst Du noch versuchen heraus zu finden was genau vorher schief gelaufen ist, oder reicht es Dir, daß es jetzt geht?

----------

